# Big Brother 21 - OAD Wednesday 07/31/2019 (S21E16)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Nick was a POV beast! I honestly didn't think it was fair for Nick to have to run against Thomas right after his win against Holly. He was clearly winded, and I think both players should have adequate rest between "heats". Oh well, as it turns out, Nick wins despite it being unfair IMHO.

Man, Kat volunteering to go up? Wow... The last time she was on the block she drove the other houseguests nuts!!! It'll be interesting to see if the same happens this week...

Man, I am going to miss Sam...


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Yeah not a lot happened in this episode.
Six-shooters are picking them off one-by-one. The only hope is that cracks are starting to form, but unfortunately Michie bull-rushes his way into confrontations and it seems people are afraid of him.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked the goat cam logo they used and this is certainly a new challenge they've never done on the show before. I agree it was not really that fair making Nick run again right afterwards, and really not fair that Tommy only had to win 1 round to make it into the final where Nick had to win 2. They really should have had the 3 finalists run together in the last heat but they would have needed 3 goat pens instead of 2.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> Spoiler belongs in 8/1 thread (when it's created).


Apologies. I'm losing my days of the week. Old age sucks!! Deleted post


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

8/1 thread created!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> 8/1 thread created!


Thank you for starting the episode posts! t's very helpful to have a spot for discussion.

BB is all in on the live animals this season. So far we've seen
* Raccoon
* Skunk
* Snakes
* Hissing cockroaches
* Goats (or were they sheep? I don't remember)

what else do you think we'll see?


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

tivotvaddict said:


> BB is all in on the live animals this season. So far we've seen
> * Raccoon
> * Skunk
> * Snakes
> ...


WELL I see a house with a bunch of "JACK"ASSES !!!!!!!!!


----------

